# Australian woman survives 111m bungee fall



## News Bot (Jan 9, 2012)

AN Aussie tourist has told how she survived a 111m fall into a crocodile-infested river after her bungee cord snapped.











*Published On:* 09-Jan-12 07:14 AM
*Source:* The Daily Telegraph,Herald Sun via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## ssnakeboyy (Jan 9, 2012)

yeh that was in africa or something i think so don't go bungie jumping in africa


----------



## Bel03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Very lucky lady! That has got to have hurt like a B****!


----------



## Bluetonguesblack (Jan 9, 2012)

Play with fire and you`r gonna get burnt. Eventually !!


----------



## kawasakirider (Jan 9, 2012)

All the news reports yesterday said 25 meters.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jan 9, 2012)

She only fell 25m after the chord snapped and broke her fall. But it was 111m from the top to the river.


----------

